# Zipper repair



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a Hi-Tech rod locker and a Shakespeare soft tackle bag that need zipper repair. Can anyone recommend where I could have these fixed locally??? I'm in Harrison township and drive to Grosse Pte every day for work....Thanks!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure what is wrong with the zippers, but you can buy zipper repair kits with parts, sliders, etc. to repair them yourself. Have done it on a coat and pop-up blind with broken zippers. I would think you can buy them at fabric stores or hobby stores, etc.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

Most dry cleaning establishments do zipper repair and replacement. Just call.

Wayne


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

awesome, thanks Take Five.
-Billy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

